# Anyone just got to top of waiting list at Royal??



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi

Just wondering if anyone has just got to top of the waiting list for IFV?

If so when did you go on waiting list?
I am trying to find out how much longer I will have to wait.  It driving me nuts!!

Thanks
Boo


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Boo

Sorry cant help you on this one, I was with the RFC for my previous two cycles, we went on both private and NHS waitint list at the same time, the first to come up was the NHS and we waited approx 14 months for this, I was under the impression that the waiting list had decreased significantly, I would advise you to phone them up and ask them what the waiting lists are.

Joanne x


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Boo,  i went on waiting list july 2012 and got my treatment schedule this May xx


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Scarlett, No Im not being put on the pill, i think they are trying to cut this out as much as possible.  From my schedule it seems i will be sniffing for a month then a week or so of injections.....so the length of my treatment seems pretty short.  What stage are u at? Xxx best wishes


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Erin 

Thanks for your reply.  It's good to know roughly were we are.  

Scarlett you might hear this month then and the waiting will be finally over!  Then I'll be next.  Yippppeee.

Boo
xxx


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi, started a few weeks ago......so far so good!!! Anyone else at a similar stage? Xx  scarlett and boo i hope u hear soon.  I hear the ivf list is shorter than icsi


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Great news scarlett! R u having icsi?x


----------

